
Why the world's biggest companies face patent lawsuits in this small Texas town - ghosh
http://www.today.com/news/see-why-world-s-biggest-companies-file-patent-lawsuits-small-t109624
======
dqv
A word of warning: a _VERY LOUD_ video is auto-playing on this page.

